# Windsor Chair Videos



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I just joined this message board. I am a consulting forester and woodworker from western NY state. We grow good hardwoods here! I have made a series on windsor chair building. I have gotten pretty far along with the series, so may I offer as a means of introduction this link:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjcQyPlmR1Lx2mnX0Upkm8E-QruOXv2gC


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's an extensive build!*

Thanks for joining up here and sharing your knowledge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Al


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't seen them all yet but I spent a good part of this morning watching your videos. All I can say is I congratulate you on the excellent job! They are easy to follow and by leaving your "oops" in you prove you're mortal like the rest of us. Well done!! :clap:


----------



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks, John.

I have to wonder - have you ever hear Emo Phillips' song about downtown Downers' Grove? That's the first thing that popped in my head when I read your location!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry Pete, I never heard of Emo Philips until now. I'll have to look him up. Another celebrate from these parts is Denise Richards (actress and Charlie Sheen's ex-wife).


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I enjoyed watching these videos. Thanks so much for posting.


----------

